# Compressing TIF files



## Karen80 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all,

New to this forum so sorry if t his isn't the best place to post my query.

I have over 700 tiff images that I need to compress. The problem I am having is that when I use a batch converter to reduce the size it is affecting the colours of the images. I think the tiff files have layers - is there any way of compressing without affecting the layers/colours?

I read somewhere about lossless compression but I don't know how to set up a batch converter to use this method. Any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you have photoshop you could set up an action to open and save as a tif. when creating the action make sure to check save layers otherwise it will flatten them. choosing LZW compression (this is a lossless one) and using ZIP compression for layers.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Irfanview (freeware available from link in my signature) has the option to do batch conversions saved as TIF and allows you to choose your compression settings and "save all pages" which should give you all the contained information of your images.


----------

